# BWC to dh sunglow?



## SkinsNScales (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi I've got a motley het boa women's caramel and have put him to a double het sharps sunglow could you lovely people tell me what I will get. I was told by the owner of the motley but it's been a few years and I've forgot. I've tryed looking all over the internet with now joy so please could I have a list of morphs thanks


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Calculator for ball python and boa constrictor.
OWALReptiles - Calculator

3/16 normal
1/16 paradigm
3/16 hypo
1/16 hypo paradigm
3/16 motley
1/16 motley paradigm
3/16 hypo motley
1/16 hypo motley paradigm
Fractions are expected results. Actual results may vary.

A paradigm boa has a gene pair made up of a Sharp albino gene and a bw caramel gene.


----------



## SkinsNScales (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks for that


----------

